# doggy door



## one hunting fool (Sep 17, 2007)

I just put a new doggy door into my home without cutting a hole in a door. This was very important to my wife that we not poke holes in her new home so I had to figure a way for my girls to get in and out during the day in the summer this is the first year they will be alone during the day so I thought and thought and this is what I came up with.









notice i left a bit of a jump at the bottem this is for the puppies we are expecting in the next few weeks. if they decide to wonder threw the dog room they can not follow mom out side. but later i will but a step in there









Sadie sitting on the top with Jessie poking her nose inside

















I built this dog door through the window and did not have to remove anything but the screen. I open the window when during the day and close and lock it at night. The door is made if 2 sheets of particle board ¾" thick 2' x 20" re-enforced with 2x4's on the window seal and the particle board they are screwed into the wood frame with 4" screws.
It is pretty sturdy I kicked it hard and it never even hinted at breaking so no one will be kicking it in while I am working. I just though if anyone was in the same boat with the doggy door thing they might be interested.

Thanks for looking Brian


----------



## Gumbo (Sep 22, 2007)

Looks nice!


----------

